# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Eine putzige Seite, schaut euch die mal an

## Enrico

Putzig

----------

Also ich mag Querdenker

----------


## Hua Hin

Also ich kann seine Handlungen nachvollziehen.
Die deutschen Gesetze zwingen einen ja förmlich dazu,
sehe da sogar gewisse Parallen zu mir, obwohl`s bei mir mehr
beruflich bedingt ist.
Nur das so eine "Flucht" relativ "legal" ist, ist mir eigentlich auch neu.

----------


## guenny

Hab mir den Großteil der Seite reingezogen,
kann einfach nur sagen, affengeiler Typ, super Seite, super Infos, einfach ein Klardenker.

----------


## Erich

Hab jetzt einiges von der site gelesen, Rest kommt auch noch dran  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Ich hab nun alles durch. Genialer Mann.  :super: Er sollte mal über ein Buch nachdenken. Hab die Seite heute einigen Geschädigten auf Arbeit gezeigt, alle blieben an der Seite hängen. Viele haben dieses Leiden erlebt.

Ich sag Nokgeo noch mal danke, auch unbekannter weise :super:

----------

> Hab mir den Großteil der Seite reingezogen,
> kann einfach nur sagen, affengeiler Typ, super Seite, super Infos, einfach ein Klardenker.


Mensch guenny, lass das nicht deinen Arbeitgeber lesen, aber davon abgesehen, ich find den Typ auch oberaffen.....

Grüße

Volker

----------


## AlexSomporn

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir auch viel von der Seite reingezogen. Echt super "Klartext" geschrieben.
Das sollte man unseren Politikern mal zum nachdenken als Bettlektüre geben! 
Vielleicht fallen dann ein paar Gesetze anders aus. Nun inzwischen hat ja der Unterhalt des Kindes vorrang gegenüber der Exfrau! Immerhin etwas!

Ich finde seine Schritte klar nachvollziebar und wen ich müsste, würde ich es genau so tun! 

 :respekt: 

Gruß Alexander

----------


## guenny

Volker,
was mein Arbeitgeber dazu sagt,  weiss ich nicht. Er könnte zwar mit den Zähnen knirschen, aber was solls? Der Typ arbeitet doch komplett rechtlich sauber, auch wenns manchmal im Grenzbereich ist. Aber völlig legal und das ist absolut legitim. Niemand kann von ihm verlangen gegen seine eigenen Interessen zu handeln.
Den sollte man hier ins Forum einladen, kann man was von lernen.

----------


## Hua Hin

...und das sagt ein Beamter. :respekt:

----------

